# Scared About MK-677



## mr.yogurt (May 6, 2015)

Hi everyone, I just recently took my first dose of MK-677. (25mg)


However, I'm super paranoid of acromegaly, especially considering I now feel some soreness in my jaw.


Along with MK, I'm also taking 3 grams of sulfasalazine daily, which inhibits Dkk-1, which I believe can synergize with the MK and further promote the risk of jaw and forehead growth.


Does anyone think this stuff can cause acromegaly? I really don't wanna mess up my face.


----------



## JJB1 (May 7, 2015)

mr.yogurt said:


> Hi everyone, I just recently took my first dose of MK-677. (25mg)
> 
> 
> However, I'm super paranoid of acromegaly, especially considering I now feel some soreness in my jaw.
> ...


MK-677 was used nightly for two straight years in pubmed studies with virtually no negative sides. Acromegaly comes from massive chronic HGH levels. Mk-677 is only equivalent to 4ius HGH. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 10, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> MK-677 was used nightly for two straight years in pubmed studies with virtually no negative sides. Acromegaly comes from massive chronic HGH levels. Mk-677 is only equivalent to 4ius HGH. You have nothing to worry about.



x2

You have nothing to worry about at all. You would have to abuse high doses of HGH over an extended period of time for such side effects. I know guys who have used 10IU HGH most days for years straight and showed next to no sign of acromegaly. MK-677 is super strong but it is not gonna do that to you. Unless you have planned a 100mg cycle for 10 years


----------

